# Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My Dad passed away Monday and it has been a long,trying and emotional week. It was nice to just finally relax and have a nice meal at home.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Prayers and condolences on your loss, my dad has been gone 29 years as of may 7th, and I still miss him every day, time takes the pain away but the hole doesn't get filled. good lookin plate of grub BTW.
js


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

My condolences to you and your family. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers your way Pay. Sorry to hear that. 


Sure looks like a fine plate.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Pay. Remembering the good times yall had is the best pain reliever.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

My condolences Pay, Always hard losing a parent.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Condolences to you and your family. May you be blessed with great memories.....BTW-as always food looks great!


----------

